# 901 Based Liberty?



## Herrsmoothe (Feb 6, 2012)

I asked this under a different topic in the Liberty Dev section, but figured I'd repost here too.

**I know that there is a 901 "compatible" version of Liberty out, but I was still having problems with the disappearing apps, and buggy performance with it. Has anyone heard about a 901 "based" liberty in the makings? I'm running the 901 based Eclipse, but battery life is crummy compared to Liberty pre-901, and customization on eclipse also leaves something to be desired.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------

